# Dashboard light flickering



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Welcome Aboard!:welcome:

I would start by looking here: Gen1 Service Issues

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

I'd start with checking the battery and the negative battery cable.


----------



## ProDigit (Aug 31, 2015)

Negative battery cable has never been an issue with me.
Dash cutting out, looks like an electrical gremlin!


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

The fact you have so many things happening points to something in common - like power. The battery/battery cable causes a voltage issue. Computers do not like bad power. In a highly computerized car like the Cruze, bad power can do lots of things.

The original battery cable wasn't crimped right and is a fairly high fail item. Others have reported problems that went away when they changed out the battery. How old is the battery? If over 3 years, it should be considered a possibility.


----------

